#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  Physics formulas and concepts -pocket diary

## rohitmishra

CHECK THIS OUT:
                          IT CONTAINS USEFUL PHYSICS FORMULAE FOR IITJEE/AIEEE.
                         THIS WOULD SURELY HELP YOU! :): 
DOWNLOAD BELOW:





  Similar Threads: Solution to Concepts of Modern Physics by Arthur Beiser Civil Engineering Formulas Pocket Guide Basic Concepts: holography in engineering physics 1 pdf free download Physics formulas and concepts Basic concepts in physics..................

----------


## abhi2011

bahut acchaa hai.......he he he he!!!!!!!

----------


## spacker



----------


## kuttynaga

good ones it helps :):

----------


## chrishmartin

I think for the all the students who is  the loss memory power they  have been take the pocket diary of the formulas of physics and chemistry which is help him to prepare for the exam.

----------


## abhijeet anand

its really very nice link.......

----------


## whathellisit

good one..!!.......

----------


## sreekanthzipsy

good one dude........useful............

----------


## Nix007

Really helpful thanks

----------


## akashram

Very useful physics formulas. It helpful for exam preparation.

----------

